# Marriott's Newport Coast Villas



## hockman4357 (Feb 12, 2013)

My wife and I just confirmed an exchange into the Marriott's Newport Coast Villas for a late March check in.  I am an art teacher so the view is of paramount importance to me.  From what I've read, an upper floor in Buildings 3800, 3900, 4000, 4100, and 4200 is a good bet for a great view.  Which of these buildings would be considered the premo one with regard to the view?  Are there other buildings at this time that I should consider requesting.  Thanks in advance for your recommendations.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2013)

I love ocean views too, but I recommend that you lower your expectations, because as an exchanger, you have no priority for the best view - those usually go to owners.  I would expect a garden view, and then if you get a better view, it will be a nice surprise.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 13, 2013)

Not to add to your possible discouragement, but you're traveling to Orange County during Spring Break season, which means occupancy rates are likely to be higher than other spring weeks. I agree with Denice's advice. Expect a garden view and if you end up getting an ocean view, it will be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 13, 2013)

We were in a 2700 building last month (2nd floor), and it had an okay ocean view, although many times you couldn't see it because of the fog.


----------



## tcf1947 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Marriott Newport Coast*

What resort did you trade in from?


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 13, 2013)

Me?  I traded in with my lowest value (non-Marriott) deposit.  January is off season, so pretty much anything will exchange in then.

For the OP, late March is Easter/Spring Break, so I would be surprised if anything other than a Marriott would have been able to exchange in.  (I can't see anything right now -- I don't own anything at Marriott.)


----------



## Darlene (Feb 13, 2013)

*Some Great Deals for Tickets in Vegas*

We're going in June, and I would be interested in hearing about your experiences when you get back. 
Thanks, 
Darlene


----------



## ricoba (Feb 13, 2013)

Darlene said:


> We're going in June, and I would be interested in hearing about your experiences when you get back.
> Thanks,
> Darlene



Not to put a downer on your trip, but be prepared for June Gloom.  

"June Gloom" from Wikipedia.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 14, 2013)

I know we have been to California before in June. I felt lucky to exchange Newport Beach, and get a summer week. We have stayed in Carlsbad at Grand Palisades and Carlsbad Inn Resort. 
Darlene


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 14, 2013)

ricoba said:


> Not to put a downer on your trip, but be prepared for June Gloom.
> 
> "June Gloom" from Wikipedia.


June gloom in March?  It mostly starts in May but the weather is all over the place today so there may be clear days as well as some fog.  It could even rain but never all seven days.

The view from the lobby and main pool are spectacular so it is available to all plus there is a free shuttle to Chrystal Cove and Laguna Beach where you can walk the beach or enjoy the view from a restaurant or a bench on the main beach in Laguna.

If view is important then you need to buy a fixed week/unit and you are guaranteed that view.  No worries about the view in that case unless you do an exchange again.

With the Marriott DC Club you can reserve an ocean view but Legacy Week Owners will still get the best views from what I have read.

To the OP. It is a beautiful resort in a prime Southern California area and you are close enough to see most anything and do not forget the Getty Museum.  The structure alone is worth seeing.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 14, 2013)

oops wrong place


----------



## hockman4357 (Feb 14, 2013)

We check in on March 22 and check out on March 29.  I used WorldMark for the exchange.  I know that it may be difficult to land a nice ocean view, but did I single out the best buildings for this potential?  Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## linmcginn (Feb 14, 2013)

We were in building 4000 on the first floor and had a really nice view! Would recommend 2nd floor or higher just for privacy reasons. I also like  3200 or 3300 top floor only because of the close proximity to the main pool area.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 15, 2013)

No, we're going in June. I was just asking for an update when they got back from their trip in March. 
Darlene


----------



## brigechols (Feb 15, 2013)

hockman4357 said:


> My wife and I just confirmed an exchange into the Marriott's Newport Coast Villas for a late March check in.  I am an art teacher so the view is of paramount importance to me.  From what I've read, an upper floor in Buildings 3800, 3900, 4000, 4100, and 4200 is a good bet for a great view.  Which of these buildings would be considered the premo one with regard to the view?  Are there other buildings at this time that I should consider requesting.  Thanks in advance for your recommendations.


We had a good view on the first floor in Building 4300. I suggest casting a wider net and include the following buildings in your request: 4300, 4400, 4500, 4600, 4700, 4800, 4900, 5000, and 5100.


----------



## hockman4357 (Feb 16, 2013)

brigechols said:


> We had a good view on the first floor in Building 4300. I suggest casting a wider net and include the following buildings in your request: 4300, 4400, 4500, 4600, 4700, 4800, 4900, 5000, and 5100.



Do all of the buildings that you are suggesting have nice ocean views?  If so, I will definitely add them to my request list.  Thanks for all the good feedback!


----------



## PassionForTravel (Feb 16, 2013)

We are at NCV now, checked in last Sunday and checking out this Sunday. Last Sunday was in the 50's yesterday and today are in the mid 70s with great views.

When I saw the layout in the map and I saw how big Newport coast road the top priority was to be away from the road and I'm glad we did. With that hill people just roar up it. A week before checking we asked for a unit away from the road and upper floor. It was interesting when we called, the person was real guarded until she heard our request (probably afraid we were going to ask for an ocean view). We ended up with building 4600 2nd floor and from the MBR and patio we have about a 45 degree view of the ocean and the unit is very quiet. We are very pleased with the unit.

Here's another tip, on the opposite wall to the checkin desk there is a door to a balcony which overlooks the main pool. There are four very comfortable chairs and they have great ocean views.


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 16, 2013)

hockman4357 said:


> Do all of the buildings that you are suggesting have nice ocean views? If so, I will definitely add them to my request list. Thanks for all the good feedback!


We stayed in unit 5030 and I took some pictures of the view in front of building 4800 and 4900 too. It will give you an idea. These two buildings are oriented more towards the ocean than 5000 was. 

Building 5100 doesn't face the ocean but more towards the canyon. I remember that and also that it is very quiet on top of the hill. We had a beautiful panoramic view over the newest part of the resort and canyon from the balcony as well as the ocean. I will find some pictures of that too and add them later.

PS. Pictures of the top of the hill.






View from a corner balcony of Building 5000 (unit 5030).






View towards the top pool and fire pit and canyon.






View towards the ocean on a cloudy day.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 16, 2013)

We were in building 2700 on the 2nd floor. It's not one of the buildings people list as having an ocean view and it's close to Newport Coast Drive, but it was absolutely fine for us. We didn't have any road noise (or noise from neighbors, even!) and we had a decent view of the ocean from the balcony. I'm sure there are other units with better views. The view from the lobby was spectacular. But it was great for us, especially considering how easily we exchanged in!


----------

